# Need a recommendation for a Moroccan cookbook



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

What would you folks recommend as the best Moroccan cookbook for home cooks (homecooks who are willing to put in lots of work  )?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I like Paula Wolfrits (sp) Moroccan cookbook very much.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I've never tried it, but http://www.kittymorse.com/ seems knowledgeable. (She happened to be Sara Moulton's guest today.) Her books and recipes are Moroccan and Sephardic.

Moroccan is another cuisine I'm interested in as well. What are you cooking, Emily?


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

This is for another of our evenings of cooking together with friends. So far we've done Mexican with Rick Bayless and Indian with Madhur Jaffrey. It gets pretty hectic with 5 people (and 2 cats) running around a not terribly large kitchen. But the food has turned out great (mistakes and all), and we get to try a number of new dishes. Oh yeah, one of the "rules" is that we can't do a dry run. All the dishes are made for the first time that evening. So the pizza delivery number is always nearby  .

We just came up with the idea of trying Moroccan, so we need a cookbook we'll all work from. The menu will evolve from everyone's preferences. But David and I know we'd like to take a crack at b'steeya (sp?).


----------



## scott123 (Dec 23, 2003)

Paula Wolfert, definitely.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Couldn't resist, so I bought both the Wolfert and the Morse! :bounce: I'll report back on the menu and the results when we coordinate with our dinner partners. Thanks so much for the recommendations!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I'll have to look at those too.

Mediterranean Street Food by Anissa Helou is a good book too. It covers much more ground and is more specialized, but it was a delicious book. 

Phil


----------

